# Tear staining



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any good tips for removing tear stains? My new Tpoo rescue has really bad tear staining right now, I am sure being kept properly groomed and on a good diet will help, but any advice on how to try to get rid of them?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I posted about my dog's eyes clearing up earlier but never felt sure about the cause until today. I had made three changes in her intake all at once: putting apple cider vinegar (ACV) in her water, switching her to Royal Canin kibble, and putting her on Vetri-Science Everyday chewable probiotics. (She is only 5 lbs so she just gets 1/2 chewy per day.) Since I didnt want to take any of these away, I persuaded a teary-eyed poodle mom friend (from PF) to try my three changes one at a time.

She got no results from ACV, but on her next effort, the probiotics, her dog's eyes cleared up almost entirely within a week. She said it was like a miracle. That is how I felt too. If anyone knows anything bad about those things, please say so, but right now I am in love with them. They firm up my other pup's soft stools too. :adore:


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks - a probiotic is probably a smart move for him anyway since he has been on such a lousy diet. Will give it a try. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I have heard that probiotics, grain free/ raw food, and using only filtered water helps. Maybe too many minerals in regular tap. Also wiping under the eyes with witch hazel. You can buy that anywhere that sells natural cosmetics (Whole Foods )


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> I posted about my dog's eyes clearing up earlier but never felt sure about the cause until today. I had made three changes in her intake all at once: putting apple cider vinegar (ACV) in her water, switching her to Royal Canin kibble, and putting her on Vetri-Science Everyday chewable probiotics. (She is only 5 lbs so she just gets 1/2 chewy per day.) Since I didnt want to take any of these away, I persuaded a teary-eyed poodle mom friend (from PF) to try my three changes one at a time.
> 
> She got no results from ACV, but on her next effort, the probiotics, her dog's eyes cleared up almost entirely within a week. She said it was like a miracle. That is how I felt too. If anyone knows anything bad about those things, please say so, but right now I am in love with them. They firm up my other pup's soft stools too. :adore:


Nothing wrong with the probiotics or apple cider vinegar. But the Royal Canin kibble isn't that great and I don't think it is what has helped with the tear stains. Royal Canin uses a lot of corn and other grains in their kibbles. Here is some good info about corn in dog food: 

The Truth About Corn in Dog Food


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, I agree with the Royal Canin. You can get much better food for the money. Going to try raw but at a bare minimum get him grain free. I already put apple cider vinegar in the dog's water and only use filtered and purified water for them, so those things are already in place. I have some witch hazel already, too, will try cleaning under his eyes with that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Ya, I agree with the Royal Canin. You can get much better food for the money. Going to try raw but at a bare minimum get him grain free. I already put apple cider vinegar in the dog's water and only use filtered and purified water for them, so those things are already in place. I have some witch hazel already, too, will try cleaning under his eyes with that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is easier to start with the premade raw and transition to whole meats. Maybe join one of the yahoo raw feeding groups, they are very helpful. Otherwise I hear that the Honest Kitchen, Orijen, and Ziwipeak grain free foods are good. Kennedy won't drink water with the vinegar in it. He also only drinks water out of a cup... fault of previous owner.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I've fed raw before, and have my other 3 on raw - but he is only about 4 1/2 - 5 lbs at most, so the things I feed my other 3 wouldn't work well for him. I do have some Ziwi Peak, I'll see what he thinks of that until I can get to the good dog food store and get him some remade raw. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Eye Envy worked really well for Tangee. Then having most of her teeth pulled cured her (not recommending that, just giving you the facts lol)

Ziwi Peak is a good, calorie dense food, that my girls eat, but I would caution you that it produces larger, softer stools, so it should be introduced very slowly too avoid diarrhea!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> I posted about my dog's eyes clearing up earlier but never felt sure about the cause until today. I had made three changes in her intake all at once: putting apple cider vinegar (ACV) in her water, switching her to Royal Canin kibble, and putting her on Vetri-Science Everyday chewable probiotics. (She is only 5 lbs so she just gets 1/2 chewy per day.) Since I didnt want to take any of these away, I persuaded a teary-eyed poodle mom friend (from PF) to try my three changes one at a time.
> 
> She got no results from ACV, but on her next effort, the probiotics, her dog's eyes cleared up almost entirely within a week. She said it was like a miracle. That is how I felt too. If anyone knows anything bad about those things, please say so, but right now I am in love with them. They firm up my other pup's soft stools too. :adore:


I'm curious about the ACV. Is it the one with the mother in it? I have that kind at home.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, if it doesn't have the mother in it there is little benefit to using it. Works well to keep my pack healthy and has worked wonders for my IG with skin allergies. 

Poor guy was on kibbles and bits - about the worst food on the market IMO! I think I will take your advice and go get some Solid Gold or Nature's variety or something like that at Petsmart across the street for now, and mix a little Ziwi peak in with it until I have him on Ziwi Peak and raw. I do have some Turkey Burger and some frozen green tripe in the freezer, will offer some of that and see how it goes. He has barely touched anything since I rescued him last night, and as tiny as he is that worries me a little, don't need him going hypoglycemic on me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

So he is new? Did you post any pics on him? I'd love to see more of him pls. He is sooo cute. I love the way he cross his paws.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Yes, if it doesn't have the mother in it there is little benefit to using it. Works well to keep my pack healthy and has worked wonders for my IG with skin allergies.
> 
> Poor guy was on kibbles and bits - about the worst food on the market IMO! I think I will take your advice and go get some Solid Gold or Nature's variety or something like that at Petsmart across the street for now, and mix a little Ziwi peak in with it until I have him on Ziwi Peak and raw. I do have some Turkey Burger and some frozen green tripe in the freezer, will offer some of that and see how it goes. He has barely touched anything since I rescued him last night, and as tiny as he is that worries me a little, don't need him going hypoglycemic on me!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Regardless of size, an adult Tpoo is unlikely to go hypoglycemic.
They do however tend to be really difficult eaters, so you have to strike a balance between offering them things to stimulate appetite and setting them up to demand that you always "up the anti"
I hate to say this, but maybe you should buy some kibbles and bits just to transition him to better food with? Even though it is for the good, this is still a huge change for him - he would probably be better with his usual food, and slowly changing it...


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kibbles and Bits? Poor thing! Petsmart doesn't carry Solid Gold or Nature's Variety however. You have to go to Petco for that. Does anyone have advice on how to get my toy poodle to 1. drink water from a bowl and not only a cup and 2. drink water with vinegar in it?


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes - he is new, I just rescued him last night. He is just a foster for now, we'll see if he becomes a permanent family member or not. 









I don't have a Petco close, I'm in a wheelchair and rely on public transit so traveling very far can be difficult, I know Petsmart has Blue Wilderness and Wellness Core, maybe I will try one of those. I also have a Walmart across the street so I can get a small bag of kibbles and bits to wean him over if I have to, but would rather try getting him directly onto good food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Jamie Hein,

Any reason why they don't want the bowl? Is there any traumatize incident related to the bowl in the past?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Ya, I agree with the Royal Canin. You can get much better food for the money. Going to try raw but at a bare minimum get him grain free. I already put apple cider vinegar in the dog's water and only use filtered and purified water for them, so those things are already in place. I have some witch hazel already, too, will try cleaning under his eyes with that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know all the criticisms of RC but she is thriving on it. We have tried a gazilllion top kibbles. I dont know if we will stay with RC but the one bag is lasting a looong time. It is only a third of her diet or so anyway.

Back to the eyes, the thing about the Vetri Science probiotics is that they seem to clear up the tearing all by themselves. They dont clean it, they prevent it. A very easy solution. I have to cut the chewy into small pieces for my smaller toy as she wont eat a large piece but otherwise - easy peasy.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Joelly, about the type of ACV, I dont know what my friend used, but I just used Heinz or Shoprite.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Jamie Hein,
> 
> Any reason why they don't want the bowl? Is there any traumatize incident related to the bowl in the past?


I have no idea. I just adopted him last year. The previous owner said that she enjoyed putting socks over his head and watching him bump into things which is awful but she never mentioned anything with water bowls but it is totally possible, she clearly was an incompetent owner. She sent me home with some semi moist mystery dog food and tons of clothes for him. Mats covering his whole body and muzzle. He is much better now but ignores water if it is in a bowl.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Yes - he is new, I just rescued him last night. He is just a foster for now, we'll see if he becomes a permanent family member or not.
> 
> View attachment 85898
> 
> ...


He is adorable!! Either of those foods I'm sure would be great or maybe consider using an online site to deliver food to your home. I've seen on the forum that it can be cheaper than buying in store or have free shipping and it would be more convenient for you.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I give my dogs plain yogurt. I buy any kind that has live cultures. Walmart brand works for us. Our dogs love it! They think it is desert after breakfast.
This was recommended to me by a 40+year poodle breeder and poodle rescue. (in other words, I'll try anything that they recommend!)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

All my dogs get the good Greek yogurt with breakfast in the morning - going to try that with him tomorrow - my other dogs all LOVE their yogurt and get miffed if I run out LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> He is adorable!! Either of those foods I'm sure would be great or maybe consider using an online site to deliver food to your home. I've seen on the forum that it can be cheaper than buying in store or have free shipping and it would be more convenient for you.


When I know I will be out of town or need someone else to care for my dogs for any reason, I use wag.com to get my IGs food since she has bad food allergies - they are surprisingly one of the only places I can get food that agrees with her and their prices are reasonable, and much easier then going to a store - but for now I have to work out what he will and won't eat, returning food that they don't like when you buy online is usually more expense and hassle then it's worth. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Jamie Hein said:


> I have no idea. I just adopted him last year. The previous owner said that *she enjoyed putting socks over his head and watching him bump into things *which is awful but she never mentioned anything with water bowls but it is totally possible, she clearly was an incompetent owner. She sent me home with some semi moist mystery dog food and tons of clothes for him. Mats covering his whole body and muzzle. He is much better now but ignores water if it is in a bowl.


This breaks my heart. I'm glad he is in a happy place now.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

She was a friend's coworker. She was having a kid soon and said she couldn't take care of him anymore so I took him in. I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> When I know I will be out of town or need someone else to care for my dogs for any reason, I use wag.com to get my IGs food since she has bad food allergies - they are surprisingly one of the only places I can get food that agrees with her and their prices are reasonable, and much easier then going to a store - but for now I have to work out what he will and won't eat, returning food that they don't like when you buy online is usually more expense and hassle then it's worth.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't think of the returning part, good point. When I adopted my first cat I found out that you can email pretty much any of the natural/ organic pet food companies and they will send you samples of the food. I even received a few free bags and cans of cat food. Just a friendly email asking for samples and saying that you have a picky pup that was fed bad food would work well. I loved getting the samples/ free bags when I was trying to figure out what he would like.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> I didn't think of the returning part, good point. When I adopted my first cat I found out that you can email pretty much any of the natural/ organic pet food companies and they will send you samples of the food. I even received a few free bags and cans of cat food. Just a friendly email asking for samples and saying that you have a picky pup that was fed bad food would work well. I loved getting the samples/ free bags when I was trying to figure out what he would like.


That is an excellent idea! I will try that!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> I didn't think of the returning part, good point. When I adopted my first cat I found out that you can email pretty much any of the natural/ organic pet food companies and they will send you samples of the food. I even received a few free bags and cans of cat food. Just a friendly email asking for samples and saying that you have a picky pup that was fed bad food would work well. I loved getting the samples/ free bags when I was trying to figure out what he would like.


Can you email any company and ask for samples? I have been thinking about using a few but have been worried about my Tpoos pickiness and didn't want to spend $60 on a food they will not eat. Samples would be great to see what they like best. That is such a great idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Can you email any company and ask for samples? I have been thinking about using a few but have been worried about my Tpoos pickiness and didn't want to spend $60 on a food they will not eat. Samples would be great to see what they like best. That is such a great idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very few companies turned me down. I emailed the same companies for my second cat... no questions asked, more samples sent, some free small bags and cans and coupons! I just went down the lists of 4 and 5 star dog foods on dogfoodadvisor.com (same companies sell cat food usually) and emailed them.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Going to try that. Had some Arnica small breed, that got a nose turn - but when my mom offered what she feeds her two IGs (Pro plan small and toy breed), he gobbled it down. Not as good a food as I'd like but a heck of a lot better then Kibbles and Bits! So we may compromise with that for now. Got to order some Grandma Lucy's for my IG, think I will order a larger bag then I usually get and see how he likes that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## powertothepoodle (Sep 7, 2013)

*petroleum jelly*

James used to get tear stains and angle eyes did not work on him , once we switched him to a homemade diet the tear stains completely disappeared. soon after that James went to the kennels and got tear stains again. I also read that you can us petroleum jelly on the tear stains to prevent more .Hope this helps.:act-up:


----------

